# كرافتات لعام 2012 وطريقة ربطها



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اكيد فيه ناس مايعرفوش كيف 

يقومون بربط الكرفتات 

خلاص لا مشكله 

وجدنا لكم حل 


هذا درس مجاني 

طريقه 1...​






طريقة 2


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك ربي يباركك *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *شكرا لك ربي يباركك *




ميرسى لمرورك يا رومان يا قمر ​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ياحوبى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (14 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ميرسى ياحوبى


 

ميرسى لمرورك يا ستو انا يا قمر المنتدى 

بس يا رب يكون فيه كرافته عجبتك وهتشتريها هههههههه​


----------



## فوزى وارث بطرس (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا لتعبك الملكة هلانه تحياتى لكى *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك هيلانا..موضوع جميل..و فى بجد رجال كتير مش بيعرفو يربطم الكرافت*
*و اشترى انهو واحده..مممممم اشترى رقم 4 و 6 و 7 ههههههههه موضه جديده سيدات بالكرافت*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

فوزى وارث بطرس قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك الملكة هلانه تحياتى لكى *​


 

ميرسى لمرورك اخويا الغالى ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك هيلانا..موضوع جميل..و فى بجد رجال كتير مش بيعرفو يربطم الكرافت*
> *و اشترى انهو واحده..مممممم اشترى رقم 4 و 6 و 7 ههههههههه موضه جديده سيدات بالكرافت*


 

ههههههههه 

ميرسى لمرورك اختى الحبيبة ​


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2011)

دي الكراڤت اللي عجبتني ، أسهل طريقة بحبها الطريقة التانية ، عادة بحب أكون فري بدون خنقة ..

مُتشكر لأهتمامك بالولاد الغلابة ..

==

bye ..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> دي الكراڤت اللي عجبتني ، أسهل طريقة بحبها الطريقة التانية ، عادة بحب أكون فري بدون خنقة ..
> 
> مُتشكر لأهتمامك بالولاد الغلابة ..
> 
> ...


 


ميرسى لمرورك أخويا الغالى 

وذوقك روووعة 

هجبلكم حاجات تانية كتير عشان تنبسطوا وتظأططوا هههههههههههههه​


----------

